# 9.9 yamaha 4 stroke tiller conversion



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Anyone done a tiller conversion without the yamaha wiring harness? I am trying to do this but need to know what is neccessary to make it run. Motors are T9.9GPXR and are remote now. I have the tiller handles with just throttle control to bolt on. There is a small light ( temp or warning light ) on the front now and a ptt switch as well. Got the tillers from two older 4 stroke parts motors. If anyone can tell me the wire colors that I need to hook up and what switches and such other than start, and kill switch. Thanks, Michael


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Might look here...

http://4.confet-ti.nl/detail/t9-wiring-diagram-6f813b2b31ff2462f4a0440bb7092b1b.html


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

I have a SELOC manual I paid $50 for but it doesnt say what's actually needed for the bare minimum ti make it run. If someone that has the conversion with the pig tail from yamaha, all I need is to know the color wires its using that plugs into the 10 pin connector.


----------

